# Celtic Knot Bottle Stopper



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

This was my first attempt at a celtic knot. It is cherry with black walnut. Another stopper made of cherry. Looking forward to trying more. I plan on buying some veneer to use this weekend.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I like these. :thumbsup:

How about a close up of the Celtic knot one. Hard to see the details in the picture.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> I like these. :thumbsup:
> 
> How about a close up of the Celtic knot one. Hard to see the details in the picture.


yeah, what Dave said ... :yes:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I try to get a better picture. The only walnut I had had some sap wood and you can see it in the knot. Next time I am going to use thinner wood (veneer) for the knot. If Klingspor has it I am going to get some black walnut and maple veneer this Sat. It's a pain to cut and glue four times. I waited about 3 to 4 hours between each cut. Do you think I could do it in less time?
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

*Additional Picture*

This is not a very good picture. It looks good thru the view finder but when i take the picture the picture in the view finder (actual picture) is hard to see due to the glare. I don't know how to turn the flash off on the camera as i believe that is the problem.
Tom


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

TomC said:


> This is not a very good picture. It looks good thru the view finder but when i take the picture the picture in the view finder (actual picture) is hard to see due to the glare. I don't know how to turn the flash off on the camera as i believe that is the problem.
> Tom


When I can't figure out how to turn it off, I just put my finger over the flash (and sometimes do that without planning it :laughing

Aside from the glare, the shot really helps us see how you constructed the knot -- it looks very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

duncsuss said:


> When I can't figure out how to turn it off, I just put my finger over the flash (and sometimes do that without planning it :laughing
> 
> Aside from the glare, the shot really helps us see how you constructed the knot -- it looks very nice :thumbsup:


I hadn't thought of using my finger but I guess that should work. I have one more Glued up and ready to turn. It's the same as cherry and black walnut.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres a better picture with the finger trick.
tom


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm liking this one, Tom -- nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

duncsuss said:


> I'm liking this one, Tom -- nice job :thumbsup:


Thanks man and thanks for the non-technical way to get rid of the flash.
Tom


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I love those stoppers.

To help with the flash i try to put a single or double layer of tissue paper over it to difuse the light....helps most of the time.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Fine looking job there :thumbsup:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

oooh, that's nice!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice work. You are making me want to try.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tom that really cool love the knot


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. It took me longer to prepare the blank than to turn it? However, I like the way it turned out so I plan to do more.
Tom


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

Love it !

Very cool looking stopper


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

How do you put that design on there?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

LatheManDave said:


> How do you put that design on there?


It's a fancy lamination done before you start turning the blank. Search on YouTube for "celtic knot pen" and you should find a video of a youngster who makes them to build up his college fund.


----------

